# Turbo For Skyline



## s14freak (Oct 5, 2003)

Does anyone know what the most effecent turbo for a rb26dett is. i dont want a crap load of lag but i want alot of power. how much can the stock turbos be tuned too? i have already looked online but i havent had any luck in finding good sights with good information.

s14freak


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i think the stock turbos are t28s. im not sure, but i belive that two t4s would be a good bet, but i have no experience with skylines t28s are good for about 18lbs iirc.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Custom GT turbo bigger than my cabeza (and yes, I have seen this turbo in person)


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

The stock turbo's should be limited to 15 psi before you have to worry, about 400 bhp with the right mods. Above 15 psi you are on thin ice. It is only a matter of time before the ceramic turbines shatter.

If you want minimal lag, the HKS 2530's are hard to beat. You can make around 600 bhp on them without too many problems.

If you are only 2WD then you will have trouble using much over 500 to the wheels. Been there done that.


----------

